# Panguitch Archery Success! Pic added.



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

After 15 days of trying we finally made it happen. My cousin held the tag and I had the fortune of hunting with him for the time it took to get it done. After much scouting and work we finally connected Sun. the 11th. We had a large bull patterned and while waiting for him to cross the top of a ridge we had another bull bugle and bugle and bugle. My cousin quipped "he's daring us". We had seen this other bull a couple of times before and although not as big as the one we were waiting to ambush he was a nice specimen. After a short discussion we decided to drop off the hill and make a play for him. We had approximatle 1/2 hour of good light left so we blasted off the hill and attempted to intercept him. He was generous with the bugles so we could keep track of him while traversing the deadfall. As we entered the creek bottom he was working down we spotted a couple of cows working our way. The were 124 yards and feeding slowly. I knew we needed to improve our position so we skirted the pines and dropped in at 40 yards. The cows fed while the bull cut out and chased their companions. Finally he mellowed out and started feeding along side his girls. He was facing us and it took some real composure for my cousin to wait for a suitable shot. Eventually the cows turned and started feeding back up the creek and the bull turned. It wasn't a true broadside shot but I was certain the bull would follow the cows so I informed my cousin to draw and hold tight to the shoulder with his 40 yard pin. On the release I knew it was a hit! Although I was standing behind him to limit our profile the definitive smack of arrow on ribs rang out. Problem was, at the same instant the arrow hit the rain began. What a sick sinking feeling that was. We determined the best course of action was back out and wait for mornings light. Back up early the next day with help we each took a path the bull had possibly followed. I went the direction of the cows hoping he had followed. Good fortune with the primal instinct to breed being so strong. He had followed the cows right to the point he expired. What a relief for all. Perfect shot destroying one lung, dead xing the liver and sticking in the off hip. What a hunt!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Panguitch Archery Success!*

"Quipped"  My you have an eloquent grasp of the English language. Usually I'm trying to decipher Clark and dkhntrdstn's posts...

Nice job, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Panguitch Archery Success!*

Congrats! Some of that was written like a piece of literature that high school students are supposed to study 8)


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Panguitch Archery Success!*

I'm really struggling to get these resized. May have to wait for my 16 year old to show me how to do it again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Panguitch Archery Success!*

Congrats, very nice!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Panguitch Archery Success!*

I thought that the days of resizing were gone. I upload them to my Photo bucket account and then go to the bottom option and it says coppied. I then paste it to the forum and wah lah, it works. (for me anyway)


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Panguitch Archery Success!*

Nice bull


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice bull, cool character.


----------

